# Tenerife or Ibiza for 2 males in late 20's?



## remey (15 Jul 2009)

HI,

Posting on behalf of my brother who is looking at going on a last minute holiday this weekend. The choices are Tenerife or Ibiza.
Both guys are single after long relationships and looking for lively resort with lots of bars, clubs........etc

Price is a consideration. My brother is paying for his friend as he recently lost his job. Ibiza coming out about €500 extra for the two of them but they are afraid Tenerife Playa de las Americas) wont be lively enough.

Any opinions? have you been to either or both?
Where would you recommend?

Thanks


----------



## foxylady (15 Jul 2009)

remey said:


> HI,
> 
> Posting on behalf of my brother who is looking at going on a last minute holiday this weekend. The choices are Tenerife or Ibiza.
> Both guys are single after long relationships and looking for lively resort with lots of bars, clubs........etc
> ...


 
Tenerife has Veronicas strip which is quite a lively spot and cheaper than Ibiza also


----------



## remey (15 Jul 2009)

Cheers Foxylady. I think thats what he's hoping to hear.


----------



## askU (15 Jul 2009)

Ibiza is very expensive


----------



## Vinnie_cork (15 Jul 2009)

Ibiza is very nice (food & scenery) but night life is expensive. The well know clubs can cost €50 to get into and once in drink can set you back €10 for a bottle of beer.


----------



## ilovepink (15 Jul 2009)

definatly tenerife. its very lively without the fear of dangerous nightlife in ibiza. i no you can get rough crowds everywhere but seriously id never go to ibiza. very expensive and lots of drugs too. tenerife is fab. loads to do and fantastic nightlife. try the dubliner in the 'patch area' great bar. enjoy.


----------



## RonanC (15 Jul 2009)

You'll get seriously fed up of strip of clubs and bars called Veronicas in Tenerife. If you were sober you'd run a mile as its filthy, smelly and the clubs and pubs are pretty basic but it is very cheap !! 

Ibiza has two or three sides to it, old town with its mix of clubs/bars and restaurants, San Antonio and then some of the quieter (really nice) family resorts such as Santa Eulalia. 

There is a new club recently opened in Ibiza (San Antonio) called Ibiza Rocks and they are changing the way people view Ibiza with a mix of different music dj's and live bands. Seems very good. 

You've then also got the famous sun sets in places like Cafe Del Mar


----------



## dtlyn (15 Jul 2009)

If you're looking for the time of your life Ibiza has everything and all crowds catering for all tastes, and in particular a world class electronic music scene. 

Tenerife in my opinion pales in comparison, although it is cheap as chips.


----------



## Bob the slob (21 Jul 2009)

I've been to both and Tenerife is a dirty filthy lager lout kip.  

Ibiza on the other hand is lovely.  You can drink, relax, party all day and night.  Something for everyone.  dont book with a travel agent either

check airlingus.com for direct flights or go through stanstead with ryanair for a reall cheap flight and check www.ibiza-hotels.com for cheap hotels over there.

im going in sept and i cannot wait.  its a magical place.


----------

